# Need iron dosing help



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

In a nut shell, anemic goat is weak but still eating (yay!). Among all the other things we've done, I just can't find info that I need on Iron dosing and frequency. We started with the redcell, but now I've started injectable Pig Iron that is 100mg/1ml.

How much and how often is safe?? She's older, and about 125#

Thanks bunches for any help!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I can't help you with the iron supplement, but just thought I would suggest kelp meal as a food source for this goat, and actually any other goats.
It is a wealth of vitamins, minerals (including iron) and amino acids.
Unlike loose minerals the goats actually like and eat this food, not to mention it is a natural food.
I do believe that injectable iron can have some adverse effects such as interfering with the absorption of other nutrients if it is overdosed. 
Best of luck and I'm glad to hear she's eating.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Per our vet earlier this summer: 5cc any weight. He told us not to repeat without contacting him, which we never did, so I don't know the answer to your other question.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Can't help you with the iron injection dosing, but anemic goats require daily B-12, preferably as injections. I couldn't get B-12 injectable without a vet visit so I went to the vitamin store and got B-12 oral spray as a next-best-thing.

My apologies if this was covered in a different thread.

I'd do Red Cell rather than iron injections. Unless you're having a hard time getting the Red Cell into the goat.


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

I just read a source that said 4cc of iron for a 120lb animal 1x per week, IM.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

The vet also warned us that the injection site is going to show in the meat for "a long time". Many months, if I recall. Ditto in the B-12. It was something like 1 dose of iron and B12, followed by b12 only dosings every 4 days for a total of 4 applications. That was a lot of work on a herd of 30...


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Be very careful! My Emily had an allergic reaction to iron shot. Make sure u have epinephrine on hand when giving shots!


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Also don't forget to retract the plunger and make sure you aren't in a vein.


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice. We made the hard decision to end it today. Surprising thing though, she never lost her appetite thru this. But all the iron, vitamins, and PCN, etc in the world wouldn't change what was happening to the old gal. I'm just glad she never looked uncomfortable.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

So Sorry she couldn't bounce back. Hard decision but best for her. ((((hugs)))


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry you had to end it. FWIW 2ml Iron (Dextran) and 2ml B12, both SQ, weekly until desired improvement. I usually do opposite shoulders. If the goat is weak or not eating/pooping properly, then 5ml B Complex shots every 4-12 hours depending on severity. 

If I have an anemic goat that can still eat with vigor, then I am currently giving them an Iron pill and a B12 pill, orally. I'm getting really good at holding their lower jaw (between the teeth!) with my left thumb, and poking the pills down their throat with my right finger. -- Don't get your finger caught around the molars!!!

If you need injectible B12, try jeffers . com

This spring, my buck had a temp of 97F due to anemia. 3 weeks later, he was feeling good. By the 4th week, he was sufficiently annoying and his normal pain in the butt self that he went to pasture with the ladies.


----------

